
Show HN: SendBird – A Simple Messaging SDK+Back End for Apps - dosh
https://sendbird.com
======
dosh
Hi guys, I'm one of the co-founders at SendBird. We've been making social
games and community apps previously, and have been looking for better ways to
build messaging/chat features. So we made something that we could use
ourselves repeatedly. Would love to get your feedback and shoot me any
questions!

